
Android Garage Door Opener - kirubakaran
http://brad.livejournal.com/2394220.html
======
zacharydanger
Haha. Try running that through Apple's iPhone app submission process. Viva
truly open platforms!

~~~
comatose_kid
What would be the problem with this getting on the App Store? As far as I can
tell, the guy is just controlling his 802.11 wirelessly enabled garage door
via his android phone.

~~~
zacharydanger
On the technical side, the wifi scanner portion of this hack runs as a
background process to passively determine when the phone gets near his house.
And background processes on the iPhone are a heartily disallowed by Apple.

On the pure speculation side, I think you would have to be a lunatic to try
and push this kind of hack through the App store's bureaucracy. And I don't
imagine his particular setup is common enough to warrant it either.

~~~
comatose_kid
Thanks - I missed that part. I figured there was no scanning going on until he
pressed a button in his app (of course, now that I think about it, that would
be a pretty poor user experience). Apple really needs to get over the
background app limitation -> a notification API isn't enough to solve this
kind of problem.

------
streety
I've been considering something like this for the smartphone I don't have in
the automated home I also don't have.

By mapping the room location by wifi strength and then the direction with an
in-built compass it should be possible to 'target' a window on the south wall
for instance and with a single press of a button open the blinds.
Accelerometers could detect an upward tilt and again with a single press of a
button turn on the ceiling light.

As I said at the beginning I have no current need for this sort of technology
but it's interesting to think about.

~~~
kirubakaran
Sounds awesome. You should go ahead and do it.

------
paul9290
Thats cool ... hope you release it!

~~~
jonknee
But then everyone could get into his house... :)

